# Someone likes to hunt!



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Moving the w/h from the 3rd floor attic to the garage at this house, and get greeted by this sight. First thing when you walk in is the upper torso of a giraffe. Just crazy the amount of taxidermy that this guy has had done. He goes on hunts to africa often with rich buddys. 

There is a connected room that is a giant loading/storage room for all his guns and ammo, wouldn't let me take pics of that  Wall to wall ammo and he has one of those rolling ladders like they used to have in libraries.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

More pics. He shot each animal in here. I didn't quite believe him until i saw some of the skulls, only got a pic of the elephant skull.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

And one more.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Amazing.


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

Cool pics but what kind of person shoots a lion so he can show it off in his games room


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Isn't hunting elephants banned? I always here about them being poached for their ivory tusks.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Isn't hunting elephants banned? I always here about them being poached for their ivory tusks.


I believe you can get a permit to hunt them, but the meat must be given to whatever local village or tribe. Yeah, I do believe owning ivory is illegal unless it's very old or something. 

That is quite the collection! My cousin in law was a pitcher for the Yankees, Rockys.... bounced around the majors, then the minors, then, IIRC, his last gig playing was a farm league in Japan. His Pole barn is quite impressive, use to go on hunts all over the world. Problem is almost all his mounts were bought and not shot.:laughing: He now coaches at his local high school.:yes:

Edit: wife just told me he has a new job as an assistant coach in the majors now....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I would not want to get my kicks killing those animals....
and especially have them in the house staring at me all night long...

bad karma,,,


but having the gun collection 
and ammo is something I would not mind


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I would not want to get my kicks killing those animals....
> and especially have them in the house staring at me all night long...
> 
> bad karma,,,
> ...


I don't feel bad hunting and killing animals, but as my daddy taught me "If you kill an animal you eat it! (Unless it's suffering/sick.) It's wrong to kill something just for sport."


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Run from that house Chonkie before he gets you up on the wall!

Ok, get the check first and then RUN!


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Chonkie, is it south austin? Like down by Brodie? Because there's a house just like it down there, giraffe and all. Did some work there a few years ago.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Really nice older couple. Ahh, the gun collection was sweeeet. Two big gun safes were full. The full range of guns. All you gun nuts would have been drooling, I almost was.

Don't know the legalities of the elephant/tusks. I thought they were illegal too when I saw the skull, but didn't want to say anything.

No worries of my head on the wall. Lol.

House is off of Lewisville lake near little elm.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Had to run the h2o lines through the elevator shaft ... not too often you get to say that on residential. Still need a few items to finish up. Pex did get strapped to the elevator wall in case someone wonders.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a ton from a customer who has maybe triple what you have there I'll see if I can find them when I get home


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Two full gun safes?....novices!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Two full gun safes?....novices!


Not to dump all over this thread, but the most guns I've ever seen was in this guy's house: http://www.mlive.com/lansing-news/index.ssf/2013/03/delhi_township_man_sentenced_t.html

He installed my furnace and A/C, and I did some drain cleaning for him. The original article stated that LEO's lost count of how many guns they confiscated from his home. I'd lose track myself. Picture five closets, say between 3'X3' to 4'X5' totally loaded with long guns stacked, butts on the floor, barrels in the air, plus three safes stacked the same way. Well over 1K would be my most conservative estimate. 

Looking back, when he came by to get measurements, I had a odd feeling about him when he looked down at my (at the time) 1 1/2 Y/O son, smiled with his half toothless smile and said "Aren't they precious!"


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

there is a warehouse in seattle that is just like this ... i know where it is  and it is private ... full mounts of every animal possible .. thier family has been hunting since the 1800s


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

I'd be pissed if a trades person came in my home and took pictures all over my house of my possessions, told how many guns I had, a general location of the house and posted them on the internet. 

That wouldnt be considered good manners in Carolina....


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Had to run the h2o lines through the elevator shaft ... not too often you get to say that on residential. Still need a few items to finish up. Pex did get strapped to the elevator wall in case someone wonders.



I know that by IPC cpvc cannot be within 12" of water heater. Is this not the same with pex? I've never ran pex so not sure but I would think the same rule follows?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

FEDguy said:


> I'd be pissed if a trades person came in my home and took pictures all over my house of my possessions, told how many guns I had, a general location of the house and posted them on the internet.
> 
> That wouldnt be considered good manners in Carolina....


I ask HOs if it is ok to post pics I take of work I do. In this situation, I also asked the guy if he minded me taking pics of all of the taxidermy and posting that too.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I know that by IPC cpvc cannot be within 12" of water heater. Is this not the same with pex? I've never ran pex so not sure but I would think the same rule follows?


Zurn pex can be run directly to electric w/h. 6" minimum from flu pipe on gas.


----------

